# Anyone have or ride a 21/22 Rocky Mountain Fusion?



## Crash Dummy (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm getting back into mountain biking after being out of it for about six years. I have a fat bike but barely ride it. The last bikes I had were a well built Banshee Rune and then a Mojo HD 160. Honestly I was probably overbiked for my abilities and the trails I like.

I have money down on a Fusion 30 that I'll be picking up at the end of the week. Can it handle mild jumps and maybe even smaller drops? I'm talking 1-3' drops with a smooth transition and typical jumps that might be in flow trail?

Is it a fun bike to ride? I figured with a 66.5° HA, 74.5° and other aspects of geometry it could be good going up hill and decent going down.

The Fusion 30 and Growler 20 are at the top of my list. My wife and I travel full-time so I need a bike that's well rounded. I've never liked climbing but I figured the Fusion would be better for climbing while still being capable going down on flow trails. I know it's not a freeride HT. I know the Growlers is tougher and slacker but I'm concerned I would be getting a heavier bike that wouldn't climb as well and would be best for riding I'll only do 5-15% of the time.

Any info on the 21/22 Fusion would be appreciated.


----------



## Crash Dummy (Jan 21, 2012)

Scored a leftover 2021 RM Growler 20 for $883. I'm already glad I got it over the Fusion. 👌


----------



## foot stool (Mar 26, 2009)

Crash Dummy said:


> Scored a leftover 2021 RM Growler 20 for $883. I'm already glad I got it over the Fusion. 👌


----------

